# Ethernet Driver for Enpower enp77004 laptop(by, PC Club)



## 1basket (Feb 24, 2009)

I have an Enpower enp77004 laptop. I really need all the drivers for this... Or just the Ethernet driver. I've searched everywhere... Please help!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Run everest:
http://majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4181

Need: computer tab: summary, and Motherboard tab: cpu, Motherboard, chipset
lists. post them here


----------



## 1basket (Feb 24, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF,
> 
> Run everest:
> http://majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4181
> ...



Field	Value
Computer	
Computer Type	ACPI x86-based PC (Mobile)
Operating System	Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 1
Internet Explorer	7.0.6001.18000
DirectX	DirectX 10.1
Computer Name	ED-PC
User Name	Ed
Logon Domain	Ed-PC
Date / Time	2009-06-01 / 13:06

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Mobile AMD Sempron, 1600 MHz (8 x 200) 2600+
Motherboard Name	Quanta Quanta KN7
Motherboard Chipset	ATI Radeon Xpress 200M, AMD Hammer
System Memory	704 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
DIMM1: 256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)
DIMM2: Kingston K	512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)
BIOS Type	Phoenix (07/12/05)

Display	
Video Adapter	RADEON XPRESS 200M Series (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Video Adapter	RADEON XPRESS 200M Series (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
3D Accelerator	ATI Radeon Xpress 200M (RS480M)
Monitor	Digital Flat Panel (1024x768)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller

Storage	
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Storage Controller	Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
Disk Drive	FUJITSU MHT2040AT ATA Device (40 GB, 4200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optical Drive	QSI CDRW/DVD SBW242C ATA Device (DVD:8x, CD:24x/10x/24x DVD-ROM/CD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	38146 MB (25750 MB free)
Total Size	37.3 GB (25.1 GB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network	
Primary IP Address	192.168.1.103
Primary MAC Address	00-C0-9F-C1-B3-4C
Network Adapter	Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (192.168.1.103)

Peripherals	
Printer	Fax
Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
FireWire Controller	Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller (PHY: TI TSB41AB1/2)
Infrared Controller	IrDA Fast Infrared Port
Infrared Controller	IrDA Protocol
USB1 Controller	ATI SB400 - USB Controller
USB1 Controller	ATI SB400 - USB Controller
USB2 Controller	ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller
Battery	Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery	Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

DMI	
DMI BIOS Vendor	Quanta
DMI BIOS Version	3A67
DMI System Manufacturer	Quanta
DMI System Product	Quanta KN7
DMI System Version	3A67
DMI System Serial Number	KN7TFCCWL5360210
DMI System UUID	80EF032F-C3630010-BEE9F1E5-752AAE6E
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer	Quanta
DMI Motherboard Product	Quanta KN7
DMI Motherboard Version	3A67
DMI Motherboard Serial Number	None
DMI Chassis Manufacturer	Quanta
DMI Chassis Version	N/A
DMI Chassis Serial Number	None
DMI Chassis Asset Tag	No Asset Tag
DMI Chassis Type	
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets	2 / 0


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Can you tell us what errors are in the Device Manager?

Also we need the FULL Everest report.

Note: Vista will not run very well with the RAM you have installed. You have less than a GB that I can see from your short report:


> DIMM1: 256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)
> DIMM2: Kingston K 512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-2-2-6


From the report you have 704MB of RAM. You need almost 2GB of ram to have Vista run decent (IMO).

Was this computer an upgrade from XP to Vista?


----------



## 1basket (Feb 24, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> HI,
> Can you tell us what errors are in the Device Manager?
> 
> Also we need the FULL Everest report.
> ...


I'm doing this for a client and have informed him of the vista and memory issue. And he insists that I leave vista. 

I'll be back with the errors in device mngr and a full Everest report


----------



## 1basket (Feb 24, 2009)

the errors in Device Manager Are:
Multimedia Audio Controller
Network Controller
PCI Modem

The following is from everest:


----------



## 1basket (Feb 24, 2009)

it wont let me copy and paste all the info from Everest. There's too much info


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Copy and paste the report to Notepad or MS Word.
Save the report so you know where it is.
You then can attach the report.

Bill


----------



## 1basket (Feb 24, 2009)

I would just like the audio (I'm not getting sound) and wireless to work on it. And by the way....Thank you sooooo much for your help!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi:wave:,
From the report this is whats listed in error in the Device Manager:


> Unknown:
> *Mass Storage Controller*CI\VEN_104C&DEV_8033 Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
> 
> *Multimedia Audio Controller*: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4370 ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller
> ...


Although the Report shows the Chipset driver (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM) is installed, I would recommend you install an updated version from AMD:

You have a *ATI Chipset *: 
North Bridge ATI RS480M
South Bridge ATI SB400

With a *RADEON XPRESS 200M Series *Graphics card.

*Chipset Driver*:
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...x?type=2.7&product=2.7.5.3.4.3.2&lang=English

Try to install the Catalyst Driver *Full Software Suite*.
If it fails to install you may have to Modify the driver using this:
http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool.php

Instructions are included.

Make sure this driver is installed before proceeding.
If you have issues post back before you continue.

The rest of your drivers:

*Wireless Lan Driver*:
http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Windows.html
Select the *PCI/mPCI/CB (RT2500)* driver.
This link has a very slow download, Sorry.
This is an exe file, just double click on it to run the file

*Audio*:
May have installed with the Chipset Driver.
If not try this driver:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
Accept the agreement.
Download the *AC97 Audio Vista/Win7 (32/64 bits) Driver only (ZIP file) 2009/3/26 30396k .*This is a zip file. First on the list.
Extract the file to a folder (you may wish to name the folder for easier identification ex. Audio).
Run the Setup. exe file

*Modem*:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...cc=us&swItem=ob-51278-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
This is an HP Driver, but may work on your model.
Extract the driver to a folder so you know where it is.
Open the folder and run the *Setup. exe*
If it fails you may have to do a manual install.

*Manual Install*:

Download the driver and *EXTRACT* the driver to a *Folder* so you know where it is (you may wish to name the folder for easier identification ex. Modem).
Once Extracted go to the Device Manager
Right click on *PCI Modem*>Update Driver
Guide the wizard to the folder you extracted the driver to (ex. Modem)
The file you need is *CBL 308Bz.inf*

*Media Card Reader*:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...7961&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=2094#113100
This is an HP Driver, but may work for your model.

Extract the driver to a folder so you know where it is.
Open the folder and run the *Setup. exe*If it fails you may have to do a manual install.

*Manual Install*:

Download the driver and *EXTRACT* the driver to a *Folder* so you know where it is (you may wish to name the folder for easier identification ex.
Media Card Reader). Inside this folder you will "see" Subfolders. Follow this path:
*Windows*>*tiinst*>*Vista32* (this is the file you will need)
Once Extracted go to the Device Manager
Right click on *Mass Storage Controller*>Update Driver
Guide the wizard to where you extracted the driver to (ex. Media Card Reader) *Windows*>*tiinst*>*Vista32*.

Vista should find the driver and install it.

Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome BCCOMP! you beat me to it....lol


----------



## 1basket (Feb 24, 2009)

You guys rock... thank you

The audio drivers link is bad. i cant download from any of the links


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Just tried them and they seem to be working (Slowly)
I would rather you try again as these are the newest drivers.

If not see if this helps:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SOUND-CARD/REALTEK/Realtek-AC97-Vista-Driver-6016213-WHQL.shtml
Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Are you using Internet Explorer to open them up?

The links worked fine and very quick for me.


----------



## 1basket (Feb 24, 2009)

yes first I used IE and the tried Firefox. I was finally able to DL the driver but unfortunately the driver didn't work for me. It says installed and then asks me to reboot but after a reboot there's still no audio. I went in to Device Manager and tried updating the driver from there and it says that it installs them but then I still get nothing after a reboot. It says there is no audio output device

Any Suggestions?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> HI,
> Just tried them and they seem to be working (Slowly)
> I would rather you try again as these are the newest drivers.
> 
> ...


Did you try this one also up above?


----------



## 1basket (Feb 24, 2009)

yup, no luck


----------



## 1basket (Feb 24, 2009)

sure did


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

you also needed to install the southbridge chipset driver form here:

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...x?type=2.7&product=2.7.5.3.4.3.2&lang=English

Note: scroll down till you see the southbridge chipset driver under additional
downloads.

After installing this driver, reboot pc, then try the audio driver again.


----------



## 1basket (Feb 24, 2009)

I tried all of them with no luck


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

you mean you couldnt get southbridge chipset to install?
without this I doubt you will beable to get other drivers to work?
chipset are first drivers to install usually.

In device manager what are the drivers left to install?
(yellow ! marks)?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,What errors do you have in the Device Manager?
Post all errors please.

Have you tried to manually install the driver through the Device Manager (Force it)?

Bill


----------

